# Need info please



## SpazPerformance (Sep 19, 2004)

I am loking at making my 1989 240SX with the SR20DET redtop a monster and was wondering if any of you have any ideas for set ups. I am new to this swap and modding this motor so all the help you can give me would be nice. We see alot of handas and toyotas at the shop. I think that this swap and car are meant for big things.

Thanks in advance
Derek


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

so you already have the DET in there?

what are your goals? big power?

I personally would upgrade the entire fuel system and intercooler setup, go with 3" turbo back exhaust, and get a new, good quality exhaust manifold for use with a GT3037 or GT30 turbo, use a Tial external wastegate, and push 10-15psi. That should easily make 350+whp.


----------



## SpazPerformance (Sep 19, 2004)

I have a huge FMIC for her and I am looking a massive power. I will be upgading the fuel system and going full SA either AEM or Haltec. As for the turbo she will be getting upgraded and the exhaust manifold is being custom built. I have mechanical engineers that work for me at the shop and we have CAD programs to design and test our stuff but like I said I need some help in the set up. I have an ACT 6 puck unsprung clutch and the extreme heavy duty pressure plate so the trans is pretty well set up for the power. I am looking at making the mor\st reliable power possible. By reliable I mean that I can drive her on the weekends and not have to fix her every weekend.

Derek


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

stock motor?

here are a few 240s that are fun to drive  

drag setup

















more of a road course setup


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Those engines are beautiful Javier!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

real quick question javier in the second and third picture the cars have what look to be projector headlights... where'd ya find em?


----------



## SpazPerformance (Sep 19, 2004)

The motor is stock right now but I might have the Nismo 2.4 stroker kit comming in for her. And if it does then the motor is getting a complete rebuild. As is I am thinking that even if that stroker kit deos not come in I will rip her appart and see what I can do. I am looking for more of a drag set up.

Thanks
Derek

And those are awesome pics, I am looking for lists.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

if you're looking for a drag setup, just get a well designed exhaust manifold, a really big turbo, some monster cams w/ valve springs and some nitrous oxide to spool it up. Won't have to worry about low end or idling, so it won't matter if you put in some 720cc injectors or bigger  And the 2.4L kit would be sick....


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

nissanphile said:


> real quick question javier in the second and third picture the cars have what look to be projector headlights... where'd ya find em?


they came with the front clips


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

how much power do you want to make and where do you want it? for a reliable high power daily driver, you will have to spend some $ on a high end EMS. such as a autronic, haltech, or motec. tuned correctly, these will give good driveability with large injectors and cams. you will also need to maintain the car more...driven high power cars like to go through clutches, brakes, tires etc.


----------



## SpazPerformance (Sep 19, 2004)

javierb14 said:


> how much power do you want to make and where do you want it? for a reliable high power daily driver, you will have to spend some $ on a high end EMS. such as a autronic, haltech, or motec. tuned correctly, these will give good driveability with large injectors and cams. you will also need to maintain the car more...driven high power cars like to go through clutches, brakes, tires etc.


I know this is going to cost some cash. She is a long term project so I am not really afraid of costs. Now my mechanical engineers are developing some of the parts and my tuner is in the process of developing my EMS. He is basing it on the haltec/motec platform.

Derek


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you're looking for performance and cost isn't much of an issue, in a drag car, I'd go GT35R or GT40R..........straight 8:1 compression forged pistons and forged con-rods, major head work, aftermarket valvetrain, etc etc.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

just thought of this....here's a list 
539whp s13 vid...19.5mb


----------

